

Best site for coding interview practice? - mud_dauber

I&#x27;m spending most of my off hours with any number of dev stack technologies - RoR, Angular, Meteor, Python, R, D3, etc - basically anything that looks moderately interesting. I&#x27;ve developed a razor-thin knowledge layer of each. Not enough to impress a hiring manager, but enough to keep going.<p>I&#x27;ve invested in all the right books (O&#x27;Reilly &amp; Pragmatic probably love me), have spent time on a few e-learning sites, and read cloned GitHub repositories late into the night.<p>There&#x27;s little chance of using these tools in my day job. (Dilbert has NOTHING on that place.) Building toy apps that gather dust in a forgotten corner of GitHub is fine - but they don&#x27;t tell me whether I&#x27;m any good.<p>I&#x27;ve heard of companies using InterviewZen to screen applicants. Can anyone recommend a good site for self-testing?
======
wengzilla
The two main sites that I find myself going back to practice interview
questions (non-algorithmic) are Codewars
([http://codewars.com](http://codewars.com)) and Project Euler
([https://projecteuler.net](https://projecteuler.net)). Give them a shot
sometime!

------
anmonteiro90
Codility ([https://codility.com/](https://codility.com/)) is mostly for
companies to provide coding tests to candidates, but they have some free
examples which you might find insightful.

